

Show HN: Instant click tests for visual interfaces - fadeyev
http://www.usaura.com/

======
fadeyev
New project I'm working on. Wanted to make a site that's as simple as an image
uploader or a code paster, but for click testing. You upload a screenshot of
your interface and ask people to click somewhere. The app will generate a
heatmap of the clicks, as well as show you how long they took.

Would love any feedback or suggestions. Also: would you find a tool like this
useful? Would you pay for it given more functionality? Cheers.

~~~
itsrobert
I saw this on reddit yesterday. I love the simplicity, and I see you've been
changing some parts of the UI today (which looks very nice). It's a very
useful tool. We've been messing around with it at work throughout the day, and
everyone's liked it so far.

My only question is how do you pronounce the name? Since I can't settle on a
pronunciation, the name is not too memorable for me as of right now.

As for the pay options, it really depends on how much you plan to charge, and
what features would be provided in the paid version. Overall, it is a really
useful tool and my coworkers and I will definitely be using it for our
projects.

~~~
fadeyev
Thanks for the feedback! Glad you're finding it useful.

Name should be pronounced like "Use Aura" but without a gap. It's a play on
the word Aura, combined with User, or Usability, as the heatmap is a bit like
an aura.

There are a couple of angles I see for a paid version:

1) Beef up the features by adding more tests types (e.g. a preference test
like: "Which do you like more: A or B?" -- like a poll but visual) and more
customisation (e.g. ability to chain tests together, easy way to compare test
performance for iterations, priority in the public test pool etc.).

2) Hook it up to Amazon's Mechanical Turk and basically get instant outsourced
testers. Perhaps you can even do some demographic filtering here, although I
don't have any experience with Amazon Turk yet. This option can probably tie
in with 1) since the single page tests right now are probably too simple to
pay for--you'll want to get more value out of each one, so getting a chain of
tests with comments will make more sense.

